
U.S. attorneys warn of upcoming ‘spike’ in prosecutions related to China ties - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/02/us-attorneys-warn-upcoming-spike-prosecutions-related-china-ties
======
jmartrican
Am I wrong to say about time the government does something about this problem?
Or could it be that the media has convinced me that Chinese theft of American
IP is a big deal when it really isn't?

